# um alleine nach Hause zu gehen



## CarlosMC95

Hola a todos 
En una red social de idiomas, una chica alemana me ha dicho que kommen suena muy... español. Que es mejor usar el verbo zugehen, que dice que significa volver igualmente. Pero lo he buscado en diccionarios y dicen que significa cerrarse o suceder.
Mi pregunta es, ¿quién está confundido?
Danke schön!!


----------



## sokol

Depende totalmente de contexto, por eso no puede decir ningun sobre los dos verbos. El verbo "zugehen" hay un sentido más especial ("auf jemanden zugehen").
Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## CarlosMC95

Yo lo quería situar en esta frase:
Ich gehe zur meines Bruderes Schule für um ihn abzuholen, weil ist er zu viel klein für um alleinen kommen.


----------



## sokol

CarlosMC95 said:


> Yo lo quería situar en esta frase:
> Ich gehe zur meines Bruderes Schule für um ihn abzuholen, weil ist er zu viel klein für um alleinen kommen.



Mejor: "Ich gehe zur Schule meines Bruders, um ihn abzuholen; er ist nämlich noch viel zu klein, um alleine nach Hause zu kommen."

(Existen otras posibilidades, naturalmente. )

En eso caso "kommen" es mejor, "zugehen" no es bueno aquí.


----------



## Bahiano

sokol said:


> Mejor: "Ich gehe zur Schule meines Bruders, um ihn abzuholen; er ist nämlich noch viel zu klein, um alleine nach Hause zu kommen."
> 
> (Existen otras posibilidades, naturalmente. )
> 
> En eso caso "kommen" es mejor, "zugehen" no es bueno aquí.


¡Holá vosotros!
Para mi parece más auténtico o idiomático decir: "Ich hole meinen Bruder von der Schule ab, weil er noch viel zu klein ist, um alleine nach Hause zu gehen."
Saludes


----------



## sokol

Bahiano said:


> ¡Holá vosotros!
> Para mi parece más auténtico o idiomático decir: "Ich hole meinen Bruder von der Schule ab, weil er noch viel zu klein ist, um alleine nach Hause zu gehen."
> Saludes



Excellente, es mejor que mi proposición.  Pero no hay "kommen" ni "zugehen".


----------



## jordi picarol

Bahiano,sokol,¿no se corrige el español es este foro?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Bahiano

jordi picarol said:


> Bahiano,sokol,¿no se corrige el español es este foro?
> Saludos
> Jordi


¡Claro que sí! ¡Por supuesto! Nur zu! 
Lo sé que mi español ne es tan bueno, por eso, puedes corrigir quanto quisieres...yo estaría muy agradecido.


----------

